# Advies (of dwingend bevel): hoe ?



## ThomasK

Mag ik nog vragen *hoe jullie iemand tot stoppen (met drinken) zouden aanmanen *wanneer iemand telkens weer tipsy, beschonken, boven zijn theewater of gewoon dronken is na een feestje? Het gaat mij om de vorm van het advies/ het bevel. Wees gerust cratief, lekker absurd... Ook de kleinste variaties zijn interessant!

Enkele eigen voorbeelden: 
(_gewoonlijk met een O (de persoon tot wie je richt) en een A (de actie: stoppen met drinken), en impliciet S (de persoon die het advies geeft), of expliciet)
_
_Sjonge, Gert, je bent weeral stomdronken, poepeloerezat, ... 
_-* Stop met drinken! *(A)
- _Wil je nu eens ophouden met drinken ?!_ (O, A) [Welk leesteken ???]
-_ Wil je asjeblieft ophouden met ... ! _(o, A) 
- _Ik vind dat je nu echt moet ophouden met drinken! _(S, O, A)
-_ Je moet nu echt ophouden met drinken, vind ik!_ (O, A, S) 

*Vorm: 
*1. A !
2. O, A 
2. S, O, A of O, A, S


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Als je nog dieper in het glaasje kijkt, dan val je erin!


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, leuk. En een alternatieve manier om een waarschuwing te geven, inderdaad. Het woord 'stoppen' is hier wel weg ;-), waardoor het voor mij ietwat te indirect lijkt, hoewel... Misschien moet ik dat toch integreren als een vierde/ 4° mogelijkheid, een indirecte, door bv. een lichte variant: 

- _Als je niet stopt met drinken, zal je ...._' 

2. O, A (indirect). 

Dank !


----------



## AllegroModerato

Kappen met dat gezuip!


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, goeie !


----------



## Lopes

Misschien moet je wat minder drinken.
Ik zou het prettig vinden als je niet altijd volkomen naar de ** was.
Ik vind het niet fijn dat je iedere avond weer als een bezopen kat naar huis komt kruipen. 

Zoiets? Ik weet niet of ik de vraag helemaal goed begrijp


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, perfect, Sr lopes! 



Lopes said:


> 2. 0, A :          Misschien moet je wat minder drinken. (zacht)
> 3. S, O, A:        Ik zou het prettig vinden als je niet altijd volkomen naar de ** was. (ook wat verzachtend)
> Ik vind het niet fijn dat je iedere avond weer als een bezopen kat naar huis komt kruipen. (id., met die niet)
> 
> Zoiets? Ik weet niet of ik de vraag helemaal goed begrijp



Dat is prima, leuke manieren om te verzachten. Voor gevorderden, maar perfect oké!


----------

